# I can't get into the Creature Catalog!



## GrayLinnorm (Aug 4, 2010)

ENWorld is supposed to be fixed, so how come I can't get into the Creature Catalog website? All I get is some screwed up text!  Reloading the page doesn't help either.


----------



## Cleon (Aug 4, 2010)

GrayLinnorm said:


> ENWorld is supposed to be fixed, so how come I can't get into the Creature Catalog website? All I get is some screwed up text!  Reloading the page doesn't help either.




The error message says it can't connect to the SQL server, meaning the computer that houses the creature catalog database is not replying.

Hopefully it's just down for maintenance.

Most likely it'll be running again in a day or two.


----------



## freyar (Aug 4, 2010)

*Crosses fingers*

Someone might want to post in Meta about this, actually, just to make sure one of the admins knows.  I'll handle that.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Aug 6, 2010)

So far, it STILL hasn't been fixed! I tried sending an e-mail and I haven't gotten a response! Why aren't they working on this ?


----------



## Shade (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone PMed Morrus yet?  If not, I'll do so.


----------



## freyar (Aug 6, 2010)

I posted in Meta but didn't get a response.  Haven't tried a PM.  I suspect, though, that they may be waiting to deal with the CC until after they upgrade the server next week.


----------



## freyar (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone else want to bump that thread in Meta, so they know that more than one person cares about this issue?


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

Bumped!


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

And it is back


----------



## Shade (Aug 11, 2010)

Yea!   Echohawk, you've got the magic touch.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 11, 2010)

Moved to Meta.


----------

